# A new dog



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok so most of you no that im moving up to Scotland next summer, because were getting about 2a's of land my sisters allowed to get a horse, which shes mad on, and Im finally allowed to get a dog.

Just wanted to no whos dog mad here? And what type of dogs are cool. My dad loves ridgebacks but I really love dobermans.

Any suggestions?

*~Hannah,Bracon&Warren~*


----------



## myLoki (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm dog obsessed! haha! I love my babies. I have two. 

CJ is a 7 year old Rottweiler and Whiskey is a 1 year old Chihuahua. Here's a cute picture. :biggrin2:

Ceej






Whiskito!




One of them together. 





Ok! I'm done bragging. When I have my own place, I want a Basset Hound and a Great Dane. :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

We have a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, not my ideal breed. :? My absolute favourite dog is an Irish Setter, I love that breed so much.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2007)

My absolute DREAM dog is a chocolate Newfoundland.















This is roughly a $1,200 dog...plus shipping or gas/lodging/food to pick one up from a breeder in California. I will have one someday, when Ryan and I get a house and have the money to care for such a lovely bear dog.

:inlove:


----------



## Spring (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not too much of a dog person.. sometimes my little buddy Benny can annoy me to the point I want to pull my hair out, but I still love him to bits!

Oh my gosh Amy, when I first saw that picture I was like what.. a bear! In a dog thread? What's up with that bears ears! hehe. They lookSO much like little bears!!:shock: They look so cuddly and dopey too hehe.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Oh my gosh Amy, when I first saw that picture I was like what.. a bear! In a dog thread? What's up with that bears ears! hehe. They lookSO much like little bears!!:shock: They look so cuddly and dopey too hehe.


Exactly why I love this breed of dog. What a great dog to go hiking with through the lovely Flagstaff forests :biggrin2:.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 4, 2007)

White German Shepherds!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 4, 2007)

That's exciting! I have two golden retriever sisters. They're 11 now and I love them to death.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 4, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh Amy, when I first saw that picture I was like what.. a bear! In a dog thread? What's up with that bears ears! hehe. They lookSO much like little bears!!:shock: They look so cuddly and dopey too hehe.
> ...



There was an article in the paper this week about a bear like animal wandering around the moors, and it turned out today that it was a newfoundland, lol.



You don't want to get a dog that is a hunting dog because it will hunt the bunnies.

I love labradors or golden retrievers, they can be really soppy


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 4, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> I'm dog obsessed! haha! I love my babies. I have two.
> 
> CJ is a 7 year old Rottweiler and Whiskey is a 1 year old Chihuahua. Here's a cute picture. :biggrin2:
> 
> ...


This is the best pic! How :adorable:...and it seems the two get along fine.

I have a special place in my heart for Collies, Akitas, and Newfies. (If you adopt a chocolate, undergunfire, I want to be your dog sitter - don't worry, I'll provide my own transportation :biggrin2:.) The bigger the better is always my thought. But we don't have the room for a big dog right now...maybe in retirement... onder: Oh, and I love most Terriers, too...but don't know how they would fare with rabbits given their temperaments.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 4, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> White German Shepherds!


I agree,get a German shepherd. They are my favourite breed of dog, and despite their reputation are very gentle.I was only a baby and my brother and sister weresmallchildren when we had our two and they were so gentle with us and never ever aggressive (the cats used to beat them up ).


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2007)

Perfect dogs. I LOVE DOGS!

I tend to be defensive of them. More so "yappy" ones. All our dogs are small breeds. 

Someday maybe a big dog.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 4, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> My absolute DREAM dog is a chocolate Newfoundland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Me too!! I love them! That is so ironic. I love the BIG dogs. I also like the dalmation colored Great Danes...


----------



## clarzoo (Aug 4, 2007)

I am a dog lover, too. 

I've got one of my own, he's a shelter dog that looks slightly like a 50 pound St. Bernard. I love him to bits and wouldn't trade him for anything.

Here are some pictures of Bernie:











My favorite dog breed (right now) is the Wirehaird Pointing Griffon. I also like Bull Terriers, French Bulldogs, Springer Spaniels... the list goes on

My best advice is that if you don't have a particular breed you absolutely love and can find a reputable breeder for (no petstore puppies, please!) think about going to your local rescue and adopting.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 4, 2007)

Just wanted to add a pic too.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 4, 2007)

the best dogs are from the pound. But my favorite i love is the Golden Retriever, they are such great dogs, and good with kids. My other favorite is the ROTTI!!!!!!!!!!!! they are such great dogs, i would love 10 of them,lol.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 4, 2007)

My doggie jackie. He is a standard schnauzer.


----------



## kathy5 (Aug 4, 2007)

oh I would love a beagel










the white Shepherd is wonderful


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2007)

*Moominmoo....*we will get the Newfie as a puppy and raise him around the rabbits . Even then, we will be careful and the pup won't be allowed to touch the bunbuns.

*Bunnicula....*Dog sit? No way ! Our Newfie is going on vacations with us even if I have to pay extra for a hotel with two queen sized beds, hehe .



Oh, and I really would LOVE a Beagle again, but I, personally,would not trust a Beagle around a rabbit at all. A Beagles' main hunt is for rabbits.

This is Willie or "Likity Willfusson" because he would lay down and lick the carpet in the same spot for hours, hahaha:
















^ Willie and I two years ago!






^ Look at my chubby boy !

We had Williefrom a young puppy when my step mother's nephew wasn't taking care of him properly. Willfusson was my baby for 3 years, until he passed away last year from a fight with lyme disease .


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 5, 2007)

hey all you beagle lovers , i have a beagle that i will give to you,lol.j/k 

He is the thorn in my side, lol. ILove him but boy oh boy there are some days that i could just :shock:give him away, lol.


----------



## kathy5 (Aug 5, 2007)

post pictures please.....


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Aug 6, 2007)

I guess you could say hubby and I love dogs... since we have EIGHT of them!!!



12 y/o Alaskan Malamute mix Kodak:






3 y/o Alaskan Malamute Kairyl (ky rul):





5 (I think, would have to double check) y/o Miniature Australian Shepherd, Buddjet:





5 y/o chow/shar pei foster (who NEEDS a home!), Keira:





9? y/o Pit/shar pei, Elway:





? y/o crazy terrier, Coach:





And the sisters, 1 y/o 1/2 Leonberger, 1/4 pyrenean mastiff and 1/4 newfoundland
Denver:





and Philly:






Jessi


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 7, 2007)

I looove dogs, I work with them and I have a puppy at home. He's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, he's my little monster-grub. Bangbang approves which means everything




This is Marley playing with his best friend Winston (mini schnauser)


----------



## ~Willow~ (Aug 7, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *







Marley is sooo cute!!:inlove:My gran had a king charles once, his name was Kingston but when my grandad got alsheimers she had to give him away:rip:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 8, 2007)

Love Boxers, G Retrievers, and Chocolate Labs. :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 8, 2007)

I was so busy yapping about other doggies that I forgot about my favorite little girl.


I saw her picture on a shelter website back in New York when I used to live there. My mom always said, "Amy...NO MORE PETS"...hrm....I hear that all the time .

Well, the little story of this girl touched us in such a way that we HAD to go out and visit her five years ago.


"Mildred", named by the shelter, was found "running" around through a back road in the country and all through the woods. She didn't have a clue where she was...really! Come to find out...Mildred was BLIND!

When we went out to see Mildred she was so sweet and helpless. The volunteers at the shelter all loved her. My mom even really liked her, which was amazing. Well, Mildred came home with us.



Mildred has a few nicknames: "Milly", "Miss Piggie", and "The Queen Pig".

She likes to bust out in a little dance for a treat....she hops around and wiggles her little "chubby piggie butt".

Mildred is now about 9 or 10 years old. She lives with my mom in New York and has a little Wire Fox Terrier boyfriend named "Spota". I last visited New York a year ago, but I ask about Milly all the time. She is doing just fine!

:biggrin2:

*Mildred and I roughly 2 1/2 years or so ago I think):*






*Mildred on Christmas of '04:






Struttin' her stuff:




*

*Her blind (but cute!) eyes:





*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an english springer and a english toy spaniel.

English Springer Duke:






And English Toy Spaniel Henry:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 8, 2007)

*Amy, Mildred looks so sweet! I love her pointy little tail! *

*I have two dogs, Daisy an Australian Cattle Dog and Yannik a mutt with some Australian Cattle Dog in him:*






*And I'm dogsitting a Newf at the moment, his name is Guiness:*






*~Diana*


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 8, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Amy, Mildred looks so sweet! I love her pointy little tail! *
> 
> *And I'm dogsitting a Newf at the moment, his name is Guiness:*




Thank you! Mildred really is a sweetheart!



And OHHH MYYYY GOSHHHHHH!!! Send the newfie my way :biggrin2:.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Arrg its so hard to choose, you guys havn't helped because there all so cute! I was talking with my mum and dad yesterday and they both love huskys!


----------



## Tankstar (Aug 9, 2007)

I am what you call dog obsessed. I only have one dog at the moment. but will get a russian wolfhound when i can. I currently have a Collie.



As for you wanting a dog.

Have you and your family ever had a dog before?

What size do you want. Toy, small, medium, large, x-large?

Hair long, short, doesnt matter?

Activity level? Not much, moderate or lots?

What breeds have you thought off besides dobermans?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok Ive found a little lab choc puppy by me. He's Â£500 though! Fingers crossed my dad will say yes, arg Ive wanted a dog for sooooo long! :bawl:


----------

